# Show us your Fender and Bike ornaments or added accessories



## jd56 (Jan 25, 2013)

Recently I have been drawn to a new fetish...."Bike Bling"
I have posted my desire to collect fender / handlebar ornaments and even just horns and lights....go figure that I would be interested in lights, in the past.

But I am particularly interested in "fender ornaments" which, some are exclusive to middleweights but I would love to see all that is in your collection.
Albeit either mounted to a factory bike fender (such as the one I'm seeking, pictured below) or an added fixture to add "bling" to the bike.

Please also include the numerous aftermarket handlebar trinkets that those kids added to be noticed. 

Recently Ohdeebee posted his newly acquired B29 plane ornament....Now that is cool!!!








And the there is this cool looking Ross supplied fender ornament (Ross Viking, and recently seen on a Ross Comander III)...this one shown below is on a bike Dave posted for a collector selling a number of bikes in Minn.
It's a stock fender jet ornament that apparently was only available on these Ross'...I want one....anybody got one? Don't need the bike just the ornament.






Anyway....lets see your "bling" whether it was a stock item or an added accessory.

Maybe I'll change my signature to "It's all about the Tanklights and the bike Bling"

Thanks for sharing, in advance.

JD


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2013)

*No Trinkets?*

Wow, I figured this thread would take off.

I know there are collectors out there that love "smalls". Trinkets added to the bike or even model specific items that make a complete bike like "Schwinn Fender Bombs", or those whirly gigs, or sirens, radios, clocks, lights, horns, safety badges or any added accessories to the handlebars for that extra flare.

Wish I had a collection to show but, I haven't.
I know I requested the "horns and lights" displays and the "signs" we hang from the walls and thanks for posting them. 
But, this should be a large range of items that would be cool to see.

Here is what little I have at the moment.
2 unknown fender ornaments and a Safety League badge. Also a 62' tag.





This should probably go under "license tags" but....way too cool not to shaow under the "added bling" category.
My 64-65  New York "Worlds Fair" badge.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 30, 2013)

here are a few Of my ornaments


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 30, 2013)

*Bike Ornament ?*

For now I have this mounted on my x-53...






While I wait to restore this...








*1929 Stutz Hood Ornament*


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2013)

Elgin script horn, race car trophy fender orn. and lil' actual peeing Whizzer boy on top of his own resevoir.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 30, 2013)

*More Bike Ornaments ?*












*Yessir General...but there may be slight delay in mounting the horn on your bike !!!*


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 31, 2013)

Elgin watch with nice mounting plate, in nickel


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 31, 2013)

Old folk art whirligig, turn of the century


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 31, 2013)

Og paint EA klaxon type horn, vintage 48 star flag set up.
I don't go too over the top on 4th of July decorating....


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's one for you JD:

Twin bike propellers! Attaches to any bicycle or tricycle!


 

And here are a few different styled license plates:


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's one more from the depths of my basement:


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2013)

how'z 'bout dees?


----------



## andybee75 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Swedish fender ornaments*

If you want to see some swedish fender ornaments, follow this link and look in the gallery in the bottom of the page: 

http://veterancykel.se/Skaermmascotar-skaermsvalor/

On my homepage, thera are two american bikes. Sorry, only in swedish, but use Google Translate


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> how'z 'bout dees?




Bri...love the plane headlight....love it!!!!
Who made that?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Bri...love the plane headlight....love it!!!!
> Who made that?




No markings on it... got me hang'n....


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> No markings on it... got me hang'n....




Still it is cool and I love the concept with the light combined with the airplane...unique I would imagine. It is added to my bling photo gallery...thanks


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2013)

andybee75 said:


> If you want to see some swedish fender ornaments, follow this link and look in the gallery in the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://veterancykel.se/Skaermmascotar-skaermsvalor/
> 
> On my homepage, thera are two american bikes. Sorry, only in swedish, but use Google Translate




Wow thanks for the link....this one is too cool...






and this one....


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 1, 2013)

Added fender ornament.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks GT...I'm surprised the pedestal is so tall. I'd be worried it would get knocked off...but they are cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes the pedestal is one inch tall but strong.





I just make sure I dont let people  spin the prop.
Thanks  Enjoy

[video=youtube;3rCHC4HerZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCHC4HerZg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Gerrit (Jul 16, 2016)

This is my collection .
I now this is a old thread .
I am from the Netherlands ,  some of them are from the netherlands , England , Belgium and Germanië .


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 16, 2016)

My latest creation. This pattern was made by hand.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 16, 2016)

do Union Jacks count?


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Jul 18, 2016)

This is a bicycle machine gun made by Royce Union. Works great, lots of fun cruising the sidewalk with this!


----------



## higgens (Jul 18, 2016)

Radio light and horn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2016)

1934 Mercury dime used to fill and extra hole and fender ornament on my '34 LaFrance camel back. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mark Allard (Jul 18, 2016)

I've got a thing for fender ornaments.....


----------

